# winchester 1300



## hunter121390

does anybody know any sites where i can get a cheap bird barrel for a winchester 1300 2 3/4-3 inch chamber?


----------



## WhoaThereBigFella

I had always been under the impression that the Winchester 1300 was strictly a rifled deer slug gun. Are the barrels interchangable on all models of the 1300?


----------



## hunter121390

i believe so. ive found bird barrels for it on ebay, but im 17 n dont have a credit card. also a kid iknow has bird barrel on his winchester 1300 but i cant get him to sell it to me


----------



## dfisher

No, I don't think so. I think they make a bird barrel for them as well. Don't know about sites. Sorry,
Dan


----------



## hunter121390

thanks anyways. im still trying to get the kid to sell his to me. or atleast trade, cuz i can find a slug barrel, but i cant really find any bird barrels. maybe ill just beat him over the head n take it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

also Winchester stopped production of the 1300, and yes it was available for slugs or bb's. Check Cabelas, Gander Mountain, Sportsmans Guide


----------



## hunter121390

ok


----------



## southdakbearfan

http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/winchesterbarrels.htm

Try there


----------



## hunter121390

thanks southdak


----------



## NDTerminator

Yes, 1300 can interchange barrels, just like any other pump.

You might try the Sportsmans Guide, I believe they sell extra barrels. I believe the address is www.sportsmandguide.com...


----------



## hunter121390

thanks


----------



## driggy

Just read this and I knew there were regular barrels but I was pretty sure it interswapped with 1200 and 120s also.


----------



## dakotashooter2

There are several links for barrels near the top of this page.


----------



## hunter121390

are the 1200 and 1300 barrels interchangable?


----------



## crewhunting

Call Ahlmans gun shop they have alot of used stuff. 507 685 4244. They will know if they are interchangeable.


----------



## hunter121390

ok. thanks. lookin at a 1200 barrel, wondering if they were interchangeable


----------



## mallard mauler

hunter121390 said:


> are the 1200 and 1300 barrels interchangable?


no they are not


----------



## hunter121390

well that sucks


----------



## southdakbearfan

I would talk to a gunsmith or gun shop near you because as far as the info on the web goes, they are interchangeable.


----------



## dakotashooter2

If you haven't found one check the Cabela's Bargain cave. I see them fairly often in The EGF MN store.


----------



## hunter121390

I've checked with gunsmiths around here and gun shops and all that good stuff, and no one has one. I keep finding slug barrels. I haven't seen anything in Cabelas. I have spring break coming up next Friday. Gunna drive to Cabelas and check it out. Not the one Dakotashooter2's talking about, but the one in Richfield here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Chaws

I've got a Win 1300 and it came synthetic with a 26" BB 3" chamber. Great shooting gun and takes a beating! I think this thing has been through more shiz than my old Rem 870 I got as a kid. I've been shooting my 1300 for almost 8 years now and it's still deadly. All my buds are slinging around high priced O/U's and SBE's and we equally kill birds I think.

Ever try looking on gunbroker.com? There's another site out there like it but can't recall the name.


----------



## trentmx_05

I just got the new winchester magazine and they are making the 1300 again...except now it's called the "speed pump"..looks exactly the same...maybe its significantly different though?...i guess i havent compared specs..anyways...maybe the barrels on these new shotguns will work...i also have a 1300...been a great gun...


----------



## hunter121390

i heard a couple weeks ago they started making the 1300 again. i didnt even know they stopped. i like the gun.

i checked out gunbroker.com but didnt see anything at the time.


----------



## southdakbearfan

http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsigh ... arrels.htm


----------



## hunter121390

southdakbearfan said:


> http://www.williamsgunsight.com/gunsights/815usedbarrels.htm


thank you. going to be ordering one within the next 2 weeks when i get the money.


----------

